# A Warning About Doctors Office Visits



## fmdog44 (Mar 28, 2020)

A week ago I posted to beware of pens in doctors offices and now I see this to back my facts: _Thanks to a parade of patients coming through all day, most things in a doctor’s office harbor germs or bacteria—especially the sign-in pen. In fact, there are 46,000 more germs on that pen than on an average toilet seat. Other gross things to avoid are the waiting room chair armrest and the door handle._
Still think I'm overreacting?


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 28, 2020)

I'm surprised this is news to you.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 28, 2020)

I thought about that the other day when I had to sign for a credit card purchase at the pharmacy.


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 28, 2020)

Think about all the people that use a licked finger to turn a magazine page. This is one reason I have always made a restroom stop before leaving a doctors office or hospital to wash hands.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Mar 28, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> A week ago I posted to beware of pens in doctors offices and now I see this to back my facts: _Thanks to a parade of patients coming through all day, most things in a doctor’s office harbor germs or bacteria—especially the sign-in pen. In fact, there are 46,000 more germs on that pen than on an average toilet seat. Other gross things to avoid are the waiting room chair armrest and the door handle._
> Still think I'm overreacting?


I have been debating all week - should I go to my appointment next week for a cortisone shot (never had one before) - or cancel, due to the risk of exposure.   Still haven't made a decision, but this is definitely something to consider!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 28, 2020)

I'm going in Monday to the dentist to have a permanent crown put in, I've had the temporary for three weeks and they said it was important to put in the permanent.  They assured me that they were taking all necessary precautions with their patients and were only doing important or emergency procedures.

They said they were rinsing with a hydrogen peroxide rinse mixed with another ingredient, don't remember now what they said.  Also, I would be rinsing with it before they did my crown.  Since I already paid on my last visit, I can go in and leave quickly when they're done.  Won't be reading any magazines or getting their early this time.  Will go to their restroom in the hallway for thoroughly wash my hands afterward, like I've always done.  Since I take supplements and have a pretty strong immune system, I'm not too concerned.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 28, 2020)

Empty said:


> I have been debating all week - should I go to my appointment next week for a cortisone shot (never had one before) - or cancel, due to the risk of exposure.   Still haven't made a decision, but this is definitely something to consider!


If you don't get sick often and have a strong immune system, you can probably go.  You can wear those disposable nitrile gloves, or any gloves if it makes you feel safer.  You can also wear a mask, even a dust mask is probably okay for a short visit.  Just don't linger there too long, or have contact with anyone you don't need to.  Bring your own pen if you like, that's always a good idea.

You can always call ahead and speak with them about your concerns and see what they are doing to ensure your safety.  When I spoke with my dentist on the phone, I was ready to cancel if I felt the need to, but I was reassured and will be going on Monday.  Good luck!


----------



## Em in Ohio (Mar 28, 2020)

Wish I had your appointment instead.  Had a front crown split vertically; no dentist available - superglued it.  I think I will call for reassurance/advice as you suggested.  I really thought they might call me, since my 'tennis elbow' isn't critical - except for yard work.  I was going to wear a mask and gloves - but should warn them that I will enter that way.  They want all people with Covid-19 symptoms to call in advance so they can prepare safety measures.  I really worry more about what the doctor has been exposed to - might not have symptoms yet.  Definitely, won't sit or use the communal pen or read the magazines.  We had our first death in my county and learned that a person at the YMCA took part in classes mid-March has tested positive.  Why they still had classes. I don't understand.  I think the Y is less than 4 miles from me...  yep - scarier when it happens near home, near family.   Good luck with your dental appointment... Oh - and I brush with peroxide and baking soda and get rave reviews on the health of my teeth and gums....  this may be what they recommend for you.


----------



## win231 (Mar 28, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> A week ago I posted to beware of pens in doctors offices and now I see this to back my facts: _Thanks to a parade of patients coming through all day, most things in a doctor’s office harbor germs or bacteria—especially the sign-in pen. In fact, there are 46,000 more germs on that pen than on an average toilet seat. Other gross things to avoid are the waiting room chair armrest and the door handle._
> Still think I'm overreacting?


You may not be overreacting, but you are lacking information.
You don't get a virus merely by touching something that is contaminated. _You have to touch  your face after touching a contaminated surface._
Or, you have to inhale droplets from someone's cough or sneeze AND they have to be infected in order to give it to you.


----------



## lukebass (Mar 28, 2020)

I suggest using gloves when in public.  I also suggest carrying a disinfectant wipe in a baggie.  Better safe than sorry.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Mar 28, 2020)

I haven't touched a pen in my doctor's office in years. And as always, you are the black cloud that obscures the silver lining.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 28, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I thought about that the other day when I had to sign for a credit card purchase at the pharmacy.
> 
> View attachment 97137


Plus they're touching your debit card and ins card if that's what you use after they've pawed on everyone else's ~Shudders~


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 29, 2020)

My doctor's office has cancelled all routine appointments, and rescheduled them towards the end of May, with the caveat that those may be cancelled, too, depending on the situation nearing that time.  My optometrist also cancelled my appointment and told me to call back in 6 to 8 weeks to reschedule.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Mar 29, 2020)

To one and all, I appreciate the feedback.  Still haven't decided to go or cancel.  My appointment is Tuesday - so if the clinic is going to cancel, I should hear from them tomorrow when they would normally do a reminder call.  Rather hoping they do.  Dying doesn't scare me - I just don't want to be sick and miserable when I do.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Mar 29, 2020)

win231 said:


> You may not be overreacting, but you are lacking information.
> You don't get a virus merely by touching something that is contaminated. _You have to touch  your face after touching a contaminated surface._
> Or, you have to inhale droplets from someone's cough or sneeze AND they have to be infected in order to give it to you.


That's the rub - I frequently rub my eyes and can't seem to break the habit.  One thing I did on my one outing to buy bird food is to keep my driving glasses on when I go in - can't see anything clearly, but it does remind me to keep my paws out of my orbs.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 29, 2020)

I've decided to drop out of an otherwise enjoyable bridge game because of two women who can't seem to deal the cards, or pick a card out of their hand without licking their finger first.  Even after the worst of this pandemic is over, will I want to go back to playing with them? I don't think so.


----------



## lukebass (Mar 29, 2020)

I suggest carrying one of those very small packages of tissues.  Start and get in the habit of using one of these tissues every time you feel the need to touch, scratch, wipe, etc., anything on your face or ears.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 29, 2020)

Empty said:


> To one and all, I appreciate the feedback.  Still haven't decided to go or cancel.  My appointment is Tuesday - so if the clinic is going to cancel, I should hear from them tomorrow when they would normally do a reminder call.  Rather hoping they do.  Dying doesn't scare me - I just don't want to be sick and miserable when I do.



If you don't feel safe going, cancel the appointment yourself.  If my doctor's office hadn't cancelled my appointments, I was going to do so myself.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 29, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I thought about that the other day when I had to sign for a credit card purchase at the pharmacy.
> 
> View attachment 97137


Our pharmacy stopped requiring the signature for now and you can only use the drive through..Our doctor's office has a bottle of sanitizer at the check in desk..


----------



## Buckeye (Mar 29, 2020)

My SO has a DR appointment in a couple of days- she will call Monday to see if they really, really need to see her.  I've got my fingers crossed.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 29, 2020)

Being somewhat of a germ-o-phobe way before this pandemic started, I use my own pen. If by some mishap I don't have one with me, I use hand sanitizer immediately after using the office pen. My doctor has hand sanitizer sitting right at the registration area. I line the toilet seat with toilet tissue (squatting does *not* work for me...LOL) and use paper towel to grab the door handle on the way out (and back into the office). I posted this on another site the other day and people don't want to believe but it may be true because public rest rooms get cleaned daily, sometimes several times daily according to where they are located. Many people don't think about disinfecting their phones, at all, even after having used the bathroom several times. My doctor's office may have started offering video visits. I received an email from their medical group (several doctors in different locations) and I'll have to login to see if his office is participating.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 30, 2020)

I went to my dental appointment today and was pleasantly surprised.  There were really no people to be seen in the small building, other businesses there appeared to be shut down for now.  My dentist had his door open to the hallway, so although I had a pair of brown work gloves in my pocket for doorknobs, I didn't have to use them.

I also brought my own sunglasses, since they always give you a pair to wear due to the overhead light or spray from treatment.  There was a man in the hallway sanitizing the banisters.

I was the only patient there at the time, nobody in the waiting room.  Just the girl behind the desk/counter, the dentist and his assistant.  They said they were spacing out their appointments so there was no close contact with other patients.

Before I sat in the chair, they said it was just sanitized along with everything else in their office, all surfaces, equipment, and even the walls.  They had me rinse for 30 seconds with an anti-viral wash, they said they also did that.

The whole experience was very good.  I went to the hallway restroom and thoroughly washed my hands before I went out to my car.  They said they were doing no routine work like cleanings, only necessary visits.  My husband will be going there next week for some pain he's having, may be a cracked tooth.  He was happy to hear things went so well for me.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 30, 2020)

Buckeye said:


> My SO has a DR appointment in a couple of days- she will call Monday to see if they really, really need to see her.  I've got my fingers crossed.


If they are taking the necessary precautions, it should be safe for her to go.  Good luck, let us know how things went;


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 30, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Our pharmacy stopped requiring the signature for now and you can only use the drive through..Our doctor's office has a bottle of sanitizer at the check in desk..


We were just talking about that too.  I was paid up already, so didn't have to stop and pay with my card at the dentist's counter.  My husband is going next week and he said the girl behind the counter should be able to just take his card number verbally and not need to handle the card or get a signature.  Happy to know they're not insisting on signatures now, especially for regular customers.


----------



## Catlady (Mar 30, 2020)

Got an email from my vet.  It said they no longer allow people into the lobby.  You have to have an appt, call the office when you park in their lot, they'll call you when ready, you hand them the pet and they take to vet.  You wait outside for the pet and pay by phone and ?? (forget).


----------



## Keesha (Mar 30, 2020)

Empty said:


> That's the rub - I frequently rub my eyes and can't seem to break the habit.  One thing I did on my one outing to buy bird food is to keep my driving glasses on when I go in - can't see anything clearly, but it does remind me to keep my paws out of my orbs.


----------



## terry123 (Mar 30, 2020)

Got email from doctor that before making an appointment we need to have a screening done.  I don't need to see him so I am good for awhile.


----------



## Catlady (Mar 30, 2020)

I have an appt for my ears on May 15, wonder if I'll have to cancel by then.  I could wait another 2 months after that.


----------



## Lakeland living (Mar 30, 2020)

Dr. office called me a few weeks ago, wanted me to make an appointment for an interview. ????
I returned the call after they closed and told him to feel free to visit, just call first.  
 NO way am I going near him, the hospital or anything else like that till absolutely necessary.
Have not heard back from them.


----------



## Lakeland living (Mar 30, 2020)

Keesha said:


> View attachment 97442


Have you tried mustard and crushed chillies on your finger tips?


----------



## Keesha (Mar 30, 2020)

Lakeland living said:


> Have you tried mustard and crushed chillies on your finger tips?


Throw away Gloves!


----------



## Lakeland living (Mar 30, 2020)

Gloves? or?????


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 30, 2020)

win231 said:


> You may not be overreacting, but you are lacking information.
> You don't get a virus merely by touching something that is contaminated. _You have to touch  your face after touching a contaminated surface._
> Or, you have to inhale droplets from someone's cough or sneeze AND they have to be infected in order to give it to you.


I guess that eliminates my intention to grab the pen and stick in my mouth!!!!


----------



## Ladybj (Mar 30, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> A week ago I posted to beware of pens in doctors offices and now I see this to back my facts: _Thanks to a parade of patients coming through all day, most things in a doctor’s office harbor germs or bacteria—especially the sign-in pen. In fact, there are 46,000 more germs on that pen than on an average toilet seat. Other gross things to avoid are the waiting room chair armrest and the door handle._
> Still think I'm overreacting?


That's why  I bring my own pen.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Mar 31, 2020)

Keesha said:


> View attachment 97442


Haha!  Love it - and there probably isn't a big run on dog shield-collars!


----------



## Em in Ohio (Mar 31, 2020)

Today is the day...  I will call to express my concerns.  I may or may not go for the cortisone shot... seem to have problems with decisiveness now.


----------



## IrisSenior (Mar 31, 2020)

No dentist, doctor or visiting ANY places that requires you to enter their building/house. Appointments are conducted over the phone.

My son has appointment with the hospital in June and if there are still restrictions, the appointment will be by video.

The only place we can visit is the grocery store or drugstore.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 31, 2020)

I'd rather avoid doctors offices now since I go to a large clinic that always has a lot of people sitting in the waiting room very close to each other.  I was afraid someone would cough or sneeze or talk to me and droplets would fly in my eyes nose or mouth so I opted for a phone call appointment instead.  My doctor called me last Friday and asked me all sorts of questions that I answered and said he wants to see me in 4 months and that was that.

I am very happy with how our phone call appointment went and I have another one in April with my specialist and he will call me.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Mar 31, 2020)

IrisSenior said:


> No dentist, doctor or visiting ANY places that requires you to enter their building/house. Appointments are conducted over the phone.
> 
> My son has appointment with the hospital in June and if there are still restrictions, the appointment will be by video.
> 
> The only place we can visit is the grocery store or drugstore.


I think that is probably a smart move.  Here, the clinic said we can show up for scheduled appointments (mine was scheduled over a month ago).  I kept thinking (hoping) they would say don't come in.  But, they also didn't give me the typical reminder call yesterday.  Problem is, they can't give injections over the phone.  /-;


----------



## Em in Ohio (Mar 31, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I'd rather avoid doctors offices now since I go to a large clinic that always has a lot of people sitting in the waiting room very close to each other.  I was afraid someone would cough or sneeze or talk to me and droplets would fly in my eyes nose or mouth so I opted for a phone call appointment instead.  My doctor called me last Friday and asked me all sorts of questions that I answered and said he wants to see me in 4 months and that was that.
> 
> I am very happy with how our phone call appointment went and I have another one in April with my specialist and he will call me.


Glad to hear it worked for you.  The clinic that I go tends to treat low income folks and drug addicts - I fall under the first category only.  Still, I worry about the hygiene of some.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 31, 2020)

Empty said:


> Glad to hear it worked for you.  The clinic that I go tends to treat low income folks and drug addicts - I fall under the first category only.  Still, I worry about the hygiene of some.


I think that's a valid worry you have.  The way some people cough without covering their mouths is abominable as I see it, too.  I, too, fall under the low income category.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Mar 31, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I think that's a valid worry you have.  The way some people cough without covering their mouths is abominable as I see it, too.  I, too, fall under the low income category.


Okay - I think this feedback has pushed me into a decision.  I am going to cancel - I can mickey-mouse a brace to do the yard work and cope with the pain for a while.  Thanks for the nudge!


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 31, 2020)

Empty said:


> Okay - I think this feedback has pushed me into a decision.  I am going to cancel - I can mickey-mouse a brace to do the yard work and cope with the pain for a while.  Thanks for the nudge!


Do you have a heating pad and ice pack.  Sometimes interchanging them for 10 to 15 minutes at a time can help.  My doctor says we all should be safe come July.  I'm hoping it's before that, though.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Mar 31, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I think that's a valid worry you have.  The way some people cough without covering their mouths is abominable as I see it, too.  I, too, fall under the low income category.


Ruthanne - I just noticed your bird (bit slow, I know) - I have a matching bird named Quinn  (-:   (Also have Sunny (yellow) and Pete (green) and Twilight (blue.))


----------



## Em in Ohio (Mar 31, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Do you have a heating pad and ice pack.  Sometimes interchanging them for 10 to 15 minutes at a time can help.  My doctor says we all should be safe come July.  I'm hoping it's before that, though.


I don't have a heating pad, but the clinic did tell me that I could make an ice pack with a zip lock bag, rubbing alcohol, and water.  I imagine that there are ideas on line for heating pads, as well.  It's worth a try.  Thanks!


----------



## Em in Ohio (Mar 31, 2020)

Lakeland living said:


> Gloves? or?????


Yes - I wore them to the pet supply store - and got funny looks at the time.  Probably less likely to be stared at NOW.


----------



## Buckeye (Mar 31, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> If they are taking the necessary precautions, it should be safe for her to go.  Good luck, let us know how things went;


SO called the DR office Monday, was told not to come in.  It was really just to refill meds, and the DR's office will call them in to the pharmacy.  Thank goodness!  My SO has not been out of the house for over 2 weeks, and I am trying to limit my trips as much as possible.  This is at least the second DR appointment she has been able to cancel


----------



## Em in Ohio (Mar 31, 2020)

Buckeye said:


> SO called the DR office Monday, was told not to come in.  It was really just to refill meds, and the DR's office will call them in to the pharmacy.  Thank goodness!  My SO has not been out of the house for over 2 weeks, and I am trying to limit my trips as much as possible.  This is at least the second DR appointment she has been able to cancel


4 minutes and counting until the office opens.  The decision (as of this moment) is to cancel.  I will see what they have to say.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Mar 31, 2020)

I cancelled my appointment - and the clinic understood.  Thanks to all who offered feedback.  Figured it was best to err on the side of caution.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 31, 2020)

Our doctors and the VA have cancelled all visits for awhile. Covid-19 is in our area now. Best to hunker down and bitch about it and be safe.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Mar 31, 2020)

Pappy said:


> Our doctors and the VA have cancelled all visits for awhile. Covid-19 is in our area now. Best to hunker down and bitch about it and be safe.


More and more convinced that if we don't absolutely have to get medical help, it is best to avoid going to those locations.  Besides, it makes room for those who absolutely have to get help.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 31, 2020)

Lakeland living said:


> Gloves? or?????


They’re gloves. You perv.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 31, 2020)

All my doctors' appointments have been cancelled or postponed, by the doctor. We are on lockdown here, which does permit medical visits, but I think common sense requires that we just go if absolutely necessary.

Not only do I want to avoid the waiting rooms, pens, etc.,...  I don't even want to push the buttons in the elevators of those buildings!


----------



## cherylpamela66 (Mar 31, 2020)

Hey, all: For sure! I have a chiropractic appt coming this week been awhile...I love him so glad that Dr. H is still working. Only 2 in Portola being a small town. I myself have been cleaning extra we all are doing the protocol also. Every time we get a package and I know Fed Ex, UPS, mail all others do a great job also they are all so nice  My parents say wash your hands, loll I do a lot anyway. I do a lot of artwork  Hope this virus goes away soon. Humanity has battled stuff like this before. The folks that are passing from this are in Heaven. I hope it's OK to say this, I am a believer. Lots of love, light and Reiki hugs!


----------



## Lakeland living (Mar 31, 2020)

Keesha said:


> They’re gloves. You perv.


Now Keesha I would wager a lot of people would not identify a pile of plastic  as a pair of gloves.    
 And of course the other item could have been a mask, right?


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 31, 2020)

Empty said:


> I cancelled my appointment - and the clinic understood.  Thanks to all who offered feedback.  Figured it was best to err on the side of caution.



I think you made the right decision.  My doctor's office has cancelled everything that isn't life threatening until later on this year.  I was going to cancel my appointments if they hadn't done it first.  For me, I just didn't think it was worth the risk.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 31, 2020)

Lakeland living said:


> Now Keesha I would wager a lot of people would not identify a pile of plastic  as a pair of gloves.
> And of course the other item could have been a mask, right?


Now Lakeland, It’s a ‘senior’ forum. 

My man brought home an entire box for me because I used to henna my hair and since the henna stains hands orange, these were useful. I stopped colouring my hair almost 5 years ago so still have all these gloves and haven’t used them since.

The reason why I mention this is because when my husband and I went out shopping for a few things, the other day, he mentioned a few times not to touch my face.

Like Empty , I tend to touch my face a lot so yesterday a got these out so that the next time we go out I will wear them. I’m glad these are extra big on me so my skin can breathe.

I’m in agreement that  Empty is best staying home. Right now the doctors office is probably one of the unhealthiest places to be considering everyone who goes there is usually sick.

I suggest getting gloves especially if you have a habit of touching your face a lot. In times like this, that habit could be deadly.


----------



## Lakeland living (Mar 31, 2020)

I had no idea you were serious about touching your face, I wear gloves and carry some wipes when I have to be out. Protect yourself with the I now I see the gloves.....   I see that glove is rather large on you.
      My gloves have a thick elastic backing , that also cover the tops of my fingers. Only the palm side is water proof etc. Rinse them out each day that I use them.  I am told that water temperatures above 26 c will kill the virus. 
    I found some gloves and wear them when I am out and about, also have wipes in the truck. Wipe down the door handle seat belt the steering wheel each time I get in or out. While still wearing the gloves I wipe them down also. I take a fresh wipe and wipe my hands again. I do not like other drop them on the ground or parking lot.
     Be safe


----------



## JB in SC (Mar 31, 2020)

I went to my Dr's appointment Monday (3/23) for my yearly check up and bloodwork. I was the only patient there. I didn't have to sign in or show my Medicare card (never have since issued). Was gloved and washed up, removed gloves before I got back to my car. They were not allowing anyone inside, other than yearly check ups with no symptoms. They used a infrared thermometer to check me before I entered.

My wife had a similar experience this morning for her yearly blood work, one other person in the waiting room. No wait, temp checked before entering building. I suspect if it gets worse before next week, RX's will be called in without exams where possible.


----------

